# Protective gear for women



## Ly Ly (Jul 9, 2005)

I recently started riding and have been getting my share of scrapes and bruises. I was looking into buying protective gear ( knee/shin guards and elbow/forearm guards). I've looked at gear from RockGardn, 661, Fox, and Troy Lee. Most of the gear seems to be made for larger riders. Any advice on pads that would fit a smaller female rider. Maybe I should go with junior gear. Thanks for any help. Ly Ly


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Rock Gardn*



Ly Ly said:


> I recently started riding and have been getting my share of scrapes and bruises. I was looking into buying protective gear ( knee/shin guards and elbow/forearm guards). I've looked at gear from RockGardn, 661, Fox, and Troy Lee. Most of the gear seems to be made for larger riders. Any advice on pads that would fit a smaller female rider. Maybe I should go with junior gear. Thanks for any help. Ly Ly


The Rock Gardn pads tend to stay in place better than the other pads I've tried. The pads come in sizes. You should be okay with a S/M elbow pad. You may be better off using a junior knee/shin guard for the smaller diameter and length of the plastic. Check out www.rockgardn.com.


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

I have the RockGardn Airframe knee/shin and elbow/arm guards in size small. The knee/shin guards are very comfortable and stay in place well, though you may have to shorten the straps a little if you have twig legs like I do. The elbow/arm guards on the other hand, suck. They don't feel comfortable, they slip down while I'm riding, and are generally just way too big (even the small ones).

Here is another recent thread on this same subject with more info: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=153436&highlight=rockgardn


----------



## IttyBittyBetty (Aug 11, 2005)

*Protective Gear*

Try a motorcycle shop and check out the kids section.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Dainese*

I saw a little girl on a DH bike (she was probably 10 or 11), wearing Dainese guards for elbow and knee last weekend. In fact there was an entire family riding, and everyone from the parents to the littlest boys were wearing Dainese stuff. It is pretty awesome looking product, too. Grey and red. I would get a set of the shin guards for vanity's sake if they were set up for flat pedals (ie, had protection for the back of the leg, too).

Cheers,
C


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2005)

*Armour*



Ly Ly said:


> I recently started riding and have been getting my share of scrapes and bruises. I was looking into buying protective gear ( knee/shin guards and elbow/forearm guards). I've looked at gear from RockGardn, 661, Fox, and Troy Lee. Most of the gear seems to be made for larger riders. Any advice on pads that would fit a smaller female rider. Maybe I should go with junior gear. Thanks for any help. Ly Ly


I have many different armors_(661 veggies, racelite, roach FR all in both forearm and knee, and corerat knee/shin) if you need just light protection and not concerned with temperatures for the winter then the 661 veggies are good they keep your knees and shins warm and offer good protection for those wipeouts on ice and snow. I have thin legs and run the medium knee pad and small shin guard. They are good because you can use them separately. If you want something cooler I have tried 661 racelite knee/shin and they slip no matter what straps I add and they were a small. The best xc ones I have tried that stay up on skinny legs have been the Corerat knee/shin. Very light weight and the most adjustable ones I own. If you are short I would go with junior length for the shin. I'm 5 ' 8" and the regular shin is about 1/2" too long (inseam is 31.5"). I have not had much luck with elbow /forearm guards I had to do alot of modifications to a pair of racelite 661 to get them to fit even in a small. I might try the corerat ones in the future. Hope this info helps!


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm 5'3" tall, 98# with a rather petite build. Me and my man do a lot of freeride and downhill and when we do I wear a small '05 661 pressure suit and while it isn't a glove-like fit, it is more than suitable for my size, stays in the proper place quite well and has saved my skin more times than I can count. I use small adult Kona knee/shin pads also and they fit perfect. 
My fiance is 5'6" and about 125# and also wears a small 661 pressure suit and it fits him pretty snug. He tried a small Rock Gardn Flak Jacket before the 661 pressure suit and the shoulders and elbows refuesd to stay in the correct place. It was just cut slightly too large. Hope that helps.


----------



## Sorelegs (Apr 27, 2004)

*get the rally Roach.*



Secace said:


> I'm 5'3" tall, 98# with a rather petite build. Me and my man do a lot of freeride and downhill and when we do I wear a small '05 661 pressure suit and while it isn't a glove-like fit, it is more than suitable for my size, stays in the proper place quite well and has saved my skin more times than I can count. I use small adult Kona knee/shin pads also and they fit perfect.
> My fiance is 5'6" and about 125# and also wears a small 661 pressure suit and it fits him pretty snug. He tried a small Rock Gardn Flak Jacket before the 661 pressure suit and the shoulders and elbows refuesd to stay in the correct place. It was just cut slightly too large. Hope that helps.


This pads dont move.. and are very comfortable.


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

Sorelegs said:


> This pads dont move.. and are very comfortable.


These are the best! I love them! They might be a little hot to ride in a summer, but you will get used to them fast.
(unlike FOX pads: they were good until I crashed and dug my knee into a rock because the pad moved!)


----------

